# Deals on sage dual boiler



## BeanandComeandGone (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi

Are there any good deals going on the sage dual boiler currently?

Thanks


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

I think Coronavirus has stopped any offers on coffee machines as demand has skyrocketed.
Shame as I was looking to upgrade but wait for some better deals


----------

